# Decorate a suitcase?



## MomMouse

Has anyone had luck with decorating a fabric suitcase?  Stickers don't stick and the suitcase for my grandson needs a little "magic".  Will a transfer melt the fabric?  Any ideas will be appreciated.


----------



## kehlyrsmom

MomMouse said:


> Has anyone had luck with decorating a fabric suitcase?  Stickers don't stick and the suitcase for my grandson needs a little "magic".  Will a transfer melt the fabric?  Any ideas will be appreciated.



DH here....  (no, I'm not a mom as the user name would suggest )

Anyway - we purchased a decent set of luggage this year to accompany us on our annual trip to Disney (and wherever else our trips may take us).  Upon getting it home, my wife decided that it had a severe lack of Disney on it and added iron on patches (purchased at a local fabric or hobby store). 

We just took our first trip with the luggage and it held up well (the patches and luggage).  When putting the patches on - this is what we did:

Put a block of wood in the luggage pocket under where the patch will go.  (we used a knife block without the knives in it).  This will give you a stable surface to iron on.

Set the patch on and decide where you want it (then remove the patch and set aside until you heat the fabric in the next step).

Put a small towel over the case and heat the towel (and the case under it) with an iron.

Remove the towel and place the patch where you want it.

Put the towel back (over the case and patch) and iron the towel again (hold the iron in place is fine) for about 30 seconds.

Remove the towel and admire your handywork.  If any of the edges do not seem to be firmly stuck (like mickeys tail for example) put the towel back down and heat a little longer.

My wife added the pictures and our initials to the bags, this is how they turned out...

25" bag that we checked at the airport





My Carry on Bag.  (hers has a larger Mickey on it)





The personal bag. (attaches to the carry on and will fit my camera, a few books and snacks. (and easily fits under the seat on the airplane).






It turned out really well, but in retrospect, I wish we could have found a larger patch for the bottom of the 25" case.

Does that answer your question?

Michael


----------



## kehlyrsmom

We purchased the patches locally, but just so you know what we got - here are some of them at Amazon.

This is the Mickey on my 25" bag.

This is the Group shot on the bottom of my 25" bag.

This is the large Mickey on her luggage (not pictured, but about the size of the pooh on my luggage).


----------



## MomMouse

Thank you so much.  I will definitely go for it.


----------



## funkychunkymonkey

Does fabric paint work? I dont want to try to iron on patches.


----------



## ddavis860

I can answer the paint question...

I've used plain Folk Art Acrylic paint on cases.  I used to teach painting classes at Mike's, and the paint on fabric classes were always popular ones.  Anyway, Folk Art by Plaid is the best paint for fabrics.  I liked it even better than fabric paints...

If you are painting on a darker background, prepaint the area with white, or a lighter background color to have a light base for the color to pop.  I used to block in a square with a scruffy brush, let it dry, then paint my design...

Hope that was clear...


----------



## purse lady

The Folk Art piant can be used on fabric?  What about something that would be washed? Do you need to add a fabric medium to it?
Thanks in advance. I've often wondered about this but never tried it.


----------



## ddavis860

purse lady said:


> The Folk Art piant can be used on fabric?  What about something that would be washed? Do you need to add a fabric medium to it?
> Thanks in advance. I've often wondered about this but never tried it.



When I was at certification, we were told that while the fabric medium was available, they never used it on their shirts.  Then they painted on our shirts without, and they wore great.

My painting shirt has been washed and washed.  The paint that I put there on purpose is still there, and the "oops spots" that turned into "design opportunities" are still there too.

I painted my canvas purses to advertise my business.  Big conversation starter while standing in line.  The purses wore out before the paint wore at all.


----------



## purse lady

Thanks for the info. I'm gonna give it a try. I'm always worried about buying 'fabric' paint but I have long suspected it wasn't necessary but always too chicken to try it.
Thanks again.


----------



## purse lady

BTW, can you tell me what your business is and what you painted on the purses. AS you can see by my name,I'm a purse kinda person!


----------



## ddavis860

I was teaching painting classes.  I painted on everything.  The kids used to say ...don't stand still, Mom will paint you too...

But I got lots of interest while standing in line, or waiting in an office.  At the time Shabby Chic was the in thing, and my designs were along those lines, florals, little birds, birdhouses... 

I don't do it now, I went full time at my job and stopped painting...


----------



## cajunfan

I actually used transfer paper(Amy's) to put my initial on all sides of my luggage (easy to spot). I also put my address on (very small)....no need for a luggage tag now (Unless of course I have a really fun one!)

Lynn


----------



## poohbear8

Another option is to use E6000 glue to glue the patches on. I did this on suitcase fabric for DD's case that holds her garment rack for her dance competitions. I also glues on rhinestones. I wouldn't do stones if you will check the luggage, but for carry on, it would be a nice touch. I can post pictures if you need them.

I also did iron some metal stone type patterns and they fine. I decided to use glue only because I was worried I would damage the cover with the iron.


----------



## funkychunkymonkey

how did you get the iron on stars to stay on? I couldnt get mine to stay on (I was working on shirts).


----------



## motherof5

kehlyrsmom said:


> DH here....  (no, I'm not a mom as the user name would suggest )
> 
> Anyway - we purchased a decent set of luggage this year to accompany us on our annual trip to Disney (and wherever else our trips may take us).  Upon getting it home, my wife decided that it had a severe lack of Disney on it and added iron on patches (purchased at a local fabric or hobby store).
> 
> We just took our first trip with the luggage and it held up well (the patches and luggage).  When putting the patches on - this is what we did:
> 
> Put a block of wood in the luggage pocket under where the patch will go.  (we used a knife block without the knives in it).  This will give you a stable surface to iron on.
> 
> Set the patch on and decide where you want it (then remove the patch and set aside until you heat the fabric in the next step).
> 
> Put a small towel over the case and heat the towel (and the case under it) with an iron.
> 
> Remove the towel and place the patch where you want it.
> 
> Put the towel back (over the case and patch) and iron the towel again (hold the iron in place is fine) for about 30 seconds.
> 
> Remove the towel and admire your handywork.  If any of the edges do not seem to be firmly stuck (like mickeys tail for example) put the towel back down and heat a little longer.
> 
> My wife added the pictures and our initials to the bags, this is how they turned out...
> 
> 25" bag that we checked at the airport
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Carry on Bag.  (hers has a larger Mickey on it)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The personal bag. (attaches to the carry on and will fit my camera, a few books and snacks. (and easily fits under the seat on the airplane).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It turned out really well, but in retrospect, I wish we could have found a larger patch for the bottom of the 25" case.
> 
> Does that answer your question?
> 
> Michael


That came great.  I might try on our suitcase thanks.


----------

